# X est (de) + infinitif



## la fée

Dans la phrase "L'objectif de ce programme est *de *promouvoir...", l'emploi de la préposition "de" est-il obligatoire? Puis-je aussi bien dire "L'objectif de ce programme est promouvoir..."?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Ce de est nécessaire.


----------



## Banyuls

Salut! Je souheterais savoir si, pour exprimer un but, on peut utiliser directement l'infinitif ("Mon but est reussir l'examen") ou s'il est obligatoire de placer "ce de" avant l'infinitif ("Mon but est *ce de* réussir l'examen").

Merci.


----------



## Barsac

Mon but est *de* réussir l'examen.
Pas de "ce de".


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que le _de_ est facultatif, même s'il est beaucoup plus fréquent de l'inclure :

_Mon but est *de* réussir l'examen._
_Mon but est réussir l'examen_.


----------



## roquette

Bonsoir,
Sauriez-vous me dire s'il faut employer la préposition "de" dans cette phrase?: La meilleure option est (de) manger de la nourriture saine.
Je vous remercie pour vos réponses


----------



## OLN

Bonjour roquette.

_*De*_ n'est pas une préposition ; c'est le marqueur d'infinitif ou complémenteur.
Il est nécessaire.

Tu trouveras ici une liste de discussions déjà en cours sur ce thème.


----------



## airinargent

Bonjour,
Faut-il mettre la préposition "de" devant l'infinitif en français avec l'expression "le plus grand avantage est...? Par exemple si je dis: "Le plus grand avantage d'adhérer à ce gymnase est (de?) faire des économies grâce à un forfait spécial"
Merci d'avance!


----------



## eden junior

Oui.


----------



## quinoa

Cela dit, je dirais "le plus grand avantage en adhérant ... est de ..."


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que ce _de_ n'est pas obligatoire, mais je trouve plus naturel de l'inclure.


----------



## rouelle

Bonjour,
*la première chose à faire+(de)+ infinitif*
Cette structure française nécessite la préposition "de" devant l'infinitif ou pas? Par exemple: "La première chose à faire serait (de) faire un audit d'entreprise".
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut éventuellement omettre ce _de_, mais il est beaucoup plus naturel de l'inclure :

_La première chose à faire est *de* faire un audit…_


----------



## plantin

Dans votre exemple toutefois, il est bien plus simple de dire: _La première chose à faire serait un audit._


----------



## pontusveteris

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'il faudrait utiliser la préposition de devant cette structure? "Mon rêve est (de) connaître Singapour".
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Les commentaires faits plus haut dans le fil restent valables pour n'importe quel substantif, y compris _rêve_.

_Mon rêve est *de* connaître Singapour._  (plus naturel)
_Mon rêve est connaître Singapour._  (correct, mais moins fréquent)


----------



## pontusveteris

Un grand merci Maître Capello! Par exemple dans but, je sais que c'est obligatoire et pas facultatif, c'est pourquoi j'hésitais.


----------



## Maître Capello

pontusveteris said:


> Par exemple dans but, je sais que c'est obligatoire et pas facultatif


 Non. Comme je l'ai dit, il n'y a aucune différence entre les différents substantifs. Même avec _but_, ce n'est pas obligatoire. C'est toutefois beaucoup plus naturel, comme je l'ai déjà dit au #5.


----------



## pontusveteris

Je pensais que si! Merci de m'avoir corrigé


----------

